# Attention Moderators - Watch out for spam



## Gizmo (9/10/13)

Spam on our forums is a concern for the future and has gone out of control on a global scale. Forum spammers have destroyed many great forums by overtaking them with spam. We will not tolerate spammers on ecigssa forum. We have software in place to filter out known spammers. On occasion, one may slip through and that's where are Moderators vigilance is required. Electronic Cigarettes South African Forum does it's part to stop forum spammers by reporting email addresses, usernames and IP addresses of offenders. 

What is Forum Spam?

People who sign up for the express purpose of posting links to other sites who sell products or services that usually have nothing to do with the focus of the website. For example:

Get a free iPad, See Vanessa naked, Refinance your home, Download free movies, Cheap Viagra, Claim your prize... These are examples of forum spam. Additionally, postings made in a language that is not based on the ISO basic Latin alphabet (The "Standard" 26 letter alphabet used in English) will be considered to be spammers and will be reported. Real members who participate in normal forum activity and arbitrarily post a link to a site of their interest are not spammers and will not be reported as such


----------



## Stroodlepuff (9/10/13)

Gotcha!


----------



## ET (9/10/13)

yeah those sneaky buggers, only we are allowed to spam here

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------

